# Flu Jab Question/Kids



## hkk1970 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, my little boy (3) was diagnosed in January this year and I was wondering whether to let him have the flu jab. Do your children have it?

I am going to go for it I think as when he caught a cold earlier in the year, we ended up in hospital with difficulty breathing and raised levels.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 9, 2012)

My daughter is booked in for her on the 17th Oct, it will be her third year taking the flu jab. I decided for her to have it that first year, similarly after a heavy cold and the horrible effect that had on her. She has been ok with it, just have some s/f calpol at hand, think one year her levels went up alittle but nothing memorable


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, though my son is much older, he has had it ever year since diagnosis.  I don't think it's worth the risk of catching flu, but of course it is personal preference.


----------



## Ruthie (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been mulling this over since you posted hkk1970 and am going to get M a jab.

This morning, one of my mummy friends asked me if we'd been invited for one by our doctors as her son had.  We haven't so I rang the doctors surgery to find out that after 9 months as a type 1, M's name is not tagged for under-lying medical conditions so he would not have been invited for any.  Just fantastic.

So, thanks for posting.  Otherwise I may not have realised what wasn't happening-if you see what I mean!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2012)

T1 for over 46yrs from age of 3.  I dont have 1. I think its a personal choice but i drink lemon in verious forms & am doing ok.


----------



## michelle sw (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel the same as you, my son dx 1 month ago, he's 14 , I did ask the Paediatric Diabetic Nurse that he is seeing, and she told me that he doesn't have to have it, it's up to us if we feel it would be beneficial, but i don't know the answer to that, it might be best to talk to your diabetic nurse and see what she feels. then you can make an informed choice. sorry couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 12, 2012)

i've always had it every year since i was diagnosed at 6


----------



## Kei (Nov 7, 2012)

Both of my type 1 children have their flu jabs every year, and have done so since diagnosis (3 years and 2.5 year ago).

This year I had mine too, as I worry that if I went down with flu, their dad would have to take time off work to look after them.  As he is self-employed, this would mean that we'd have no money coming in.


----------



## CGar (Nov 7, 2012)

*flu jabs*

My 9 year old had it for the first time this year (I always have it for asthma) anyway.  She was dreading it and very apprehensive and then said "was that it".  She had no ill effects apart from a slightly sore arm


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 7, 2012)

Current medical advice is to have the jab.

It won't prevent flu but will, theoretically, lessen the severity of it.

And to clarify, lemon juice won't give any protection any flu other than ensuring, along with other vitamins and minerals, that your immune system has a good chance of being healthy.

the standard form of the injection contains egg, so they check if you're alergic to that.

It can produce mild feelings of 'bleurgh' for a few hours afterwards. I felt a bit heavy and thick-headed (not abnormal! ) in the evening and my arm was sore for a couple of days. Kids are generally braver and complain less though 

Rob


----------



## KateR (Nov 7, 2012)

Had mine yesterday and dragged OH with me for his.


----------

